# Noise Cancelling Headphones



## fredtgreco (Mar 11, 2013)

Because I will be spending 36+ hours on airplanes in the next two weeks, I am looking into purchasing some noise cancelling headphones. I would appreciate any recommendations on models.

Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 11, 2013)

That sounds like a solution to a lot of problems; are their like invisible versions?


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 11, 2013)

These help: Bose | QuietComfort® 15 Acoustic Noise Cancelling® headphones | Noise Cancelling Headphones


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 11, 2013)

fredtgreco said:


> I will be spending 36+ hours on airplanes in the next two weeks



Where are you headed?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 11, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > I will be spending 36+ hours on airplanes in the next two weeks
> ...


Kampala, Uganda.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 11, 2013)

Thinking that you might at times get tired of wearing those, it might be a good idea to take along a few pair of those foam ear protectors. For one thing, if the headphones were lost or stolen, you would have some sort of backup.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 11, 2013)

Fred, I've only briefly tried out the Bose, but check out the first review on Amazon by Joshua Brooks. Looks like a pretty good evaluation of the pros and cons of offerings from Bose, Sennheiser, and Audio-Technica.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 11, 2013)

Are you visiting African Bible University?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 11, 2013)

SRoper said:


> Are you visiting African Bible University?



Yes. I am speaking for their Spiritual Emphasis Week. Tim and Cheri Hoke are missionaries we support (and dear friends!)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 11, 2013)

I use the Bose model. They are superb. I use them around the house when someone has the TV on while I am working, too. Pricey, but worth it.


----------

